# I finished my breakfast



## poul

In tagalog i want to say

I fisished my breakfast, my brother went to his house, now i'm waiting for my friend.

my suggestion is:

kumain ako kaninang umaga. pumuntang kapatid na lalaki ko sa bahay niya. paghinhintay ako ngayon aking kaibigan.

is this correct way to say it

additional Question:

I got this in a sms sent to me 'At napanagenipan ...........'
I can't finde it anywhere, and i can't figure out what the root is


----------



## poul

poul said:
			
		

> additional Question:
> 
> I got this in a sms sent to me 'At napanagenipan ...........'
> I can't finde it anywhere, and i can't figure out what the root is


 
I thing I found the root now 'panaginip'


----------



## ShroomS

Wow! I think you're already getting the hang of it, poul. Your suggested translation this time is really really close. There are still quite a few corrections needed but all in all it's already understandable.

Anyway, the first sentence is already fine, although it's not an exact or word for word translation of the original message but it relatively means the same so I guess there's no need for correction there.

For the second sentence, it should be "Pumunta ang" or you can spell it as "Pumunta'ng".

And on the last one, the prefix you should add is "Nag" and not "Pag" because you used "Hintay" as a verb in the sentence and like I said before, putting the prefix "pag" in front makes the word a noun while "nag" makes it a verb. You should also add "sa" before the word "aking" to make it grammatically correct. However, you can only use "sa" when waiting for a person. If it's a thing you are waiting for, like say, your salary you then use  "ng".

Ex:

I'm waiting for my boss.
 Naghihintay ako "sa" aking amo.

I'm waiting for my salary.
Naghihintay ako "ng" aking sahod.

Regarding the word "napanagenipan". It's just mispelled and should be "napanaginipan". And you're right, it is from the root word "panaginip". Anyway, I hope I didn't confuse you in any way with my explanations.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> I fisished my breakfast, my brother went to his house, now i'm waiting for my friend.
> 
> additional Question:
> 
> I got this in a sms sent to me 'At napanagenipan ...........'
> I can't finde it anywhere, and i can't figure out what the root is


 
 nice try... a close one but if you really want it in tagalog, you better use this... it's clearer for us filipinos. 
Tagalog:
   Tapos na akong mag-almusal(or kumain ng agahan meaning:breakfast), nagpunta ang kapatid(can be he/she) ko sa bahay niya(his/her), ngayon inaantay(waiting) ko na lang ang kaibigan ko.

>> napanaginipan = dreamed of
     panaginip = dreams


----------



## mataripis

poul said:


> In tagalog i want to say
> 
> I fisished my breakfast, my brother went to his house, now i'm waiting for my friend.
> 
> my suggestion is:
> 
> kumain ako kaninang umaga. pumuntang kapatid na lalaki ko sa bahay niya. paghinhintay ako ngayon aking kaibigan.
> 
> is this correct way to say it
> 
> additional Question:
> 
> I got this in a sms sent to me 'At napanagenipan ...........'
> I can't finde it anywhere, and i can't figure out what the root is


This is an old thread but i want to add the clearer form of Tagalog.1.) I finished my meal (morning)= Nakapag agahan na ako.2.)( Noon)= Nakapanganghalian na ako.   3.)Evening = Nakapaghapunan na ako.   Correcting the given grammars from the first posting,  _Nakapag agahan na ko, nanggaling na ako sa bahay ng kapatid ko at hinihintay ko naman ngayon ang kaibigan ko._


----------

